# Deep's 29g "Third Eye" Aquascape -=HQ PHOTO=- Updated 7.2.10



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

So this tank has been up and running for several months now but a number of factors caused me to rethink my plans  










So a few weeks ago I had to leave town for work and it was a full 8 days before I saw my aquarium again. Unfortunate timing because I had some plants scheduled to arrive the day I flew out! Thankfully a friend was kind enough to drop them in the water for me that afternoon and they all survived my neglect. 

By this time algae had completely overrun my tank and the water level was down about 5-6 gallons overall ( which for a 29 gallon tank - driftwood - substrate is a LOT of water ) Did a couple of larger water changes and vacuumed up some of the dead leaves from the new plants that were just floating. 

I tried a potassium permanganate bath for the really infected plants ( the baby tears were the worst ) and it seemed to do an okay job. Not effective for my hair algae though. Picking that out was a major pain but hopefully I will be able to keep it at bay this time. 

I have been moving shrimp furniture for a few days and I am pretty happy with what became of it. roud: Major Patience required. 

I will be sure to update more as it fills in!


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*Teaser Photo*

Plants are finally recovering.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

nice looking tank. is that a dwarf lily in the left foreground of your second shot in the OP?


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

I actually dont know what kind it is. I grew it from a tuber i got at the LFS.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I thin it might be. Here's what mine looks like. The second pic is of a pad it sent to the surface over the course of a week. Mine was a lot more green until I started dosing Flourish.


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

I guess we will see  Might have to find some flourish as well...


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice variety of plants. I especially like the lily.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like a dwarf lily to me. Any reason why you had caution tape on the tank? lol Also curious about the soap bubbles.
Nice job so far :thumbsup:


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the plant ID CL and for the photos tuffgong. 


The caution tape was because I was rescaping my old 29g to make more swimming room for more fish and installing the new shrimp sod and lounging leaves. I plan on having a dense colony of RCS and I am excited to see the young from the cherry female that has a solid white / pink stripe down her back. I might have to rename this tank "algae fields". 

The bubbles make me feel like I am underwater


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

DeepDownAbove said:


>


I like that picture! Especially the saturation of the red and greens


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Tank is looking good. Look forward to the updates as it grows in. You could do a 3 day black out on the tank and that would clear up most if not all of the algae.


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

looks really nice, btw whats the plat which covers ur tanks floor ?


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

I call the carpet plant Dwarf Baby Tears or Hemianthus callitrichoides. I really quite like it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Lovely tank!roud:

What lights, ferts are you dosing with? Injecting Co2?


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*New photos*

Wanted to add some new photos to update everyone on the tank. Almost all of my carpet was lost to hair algae over the last few weeks. I am getting better at keeping it under control but I am going to be forced to live with it for now. Added some new furniture for the shrimp to play on. 

The lily lost most of its leaves and is starting over again with two smaller plants that broke off. The smallest one wont make it probably. 

Here are the photos!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Have you tested your nitrates? That could be the cause of the imbalance. It is added by dosing KNO3. Check here how and how much to do.


----------



## sliver (Dec 31, 2009)

DeepDownAbove said:


> Plants are finally recovering.


what camera did you use? settings? I like this pic


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

You take beautiful pictures. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Hilde : I came to grips with the algae solution a while ago. It used to be the ONLY form of plant life in my tank and consumed the landscape. The tank has filters have been torn down and cleaned three times since then and it ALWAYS has returned. The shrimps really seem to like it anyway 

Thanks for the fertilizer information I want to get some dry ferts ordered after my liquid stuff is used up. Rex's website has some great info. 

ZooTycoonMaster and sliver : Thanks for the compliments . I shoot with Digital SLR's from Canon. Most were taken with the 1d mkIII and a variety of lenses. SLR's have a huge advantage in image quality over point and shoot style cameras. For anyone taking pictures with an SLR I always recommend buying a 50mm f/1.8 lens because it is one of the best performing low cost lenses out there. ( About $65 used or $100 new ) The larger maximum aperture will let you take sharper cleaner photos of your aquarium because it can collect a lot more light than regular SLR or point and shoot lenses. 

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

I have been saving my pennies for a really really nice filter system for a while but want to start with a completely fresh tank and setup instead of contaminating it with all the algae that is in my tank at the moment. 


These algae are so rare and so delicious my shrimps are enjoying delicious algae covered meals in my waterfalls... 










nom nom nom nom nom. 










What are you doing shrimp! You crazy!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

nom nom nom nom nom. 

i almost fell off my stool when i read that.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

DeepDownAbove said:


> I have been saving my pennies for a really really nice filter system for a while but want to start with a completely fresh tank and setup instead of contaminating it with all the algae that is in my tank at the moment.


I did the same thing and still got algae. I found that the problem is the water. Having a strong filter is what a lot use to keep algae under control. Sometimes you can get a new one for a good price on EBay. I just got an Ehiem canister filter new half price on EBay. HOB or canister is the best way to go.


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah my filter has seen better days. Certainly not the flow it produced 8 years ago when I bought it new with my petsmart discount. I might stick to more consistent water changes to get those extra nutrients out. I did find a substrate root fertilizer stick poking out of the substrate. I am sure that is complicating things too. I would love to have a slick canister filter  *drools*


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

F22:  I kinda feel like a dad.. "HEY KID! GET DOWN FROM THERE!"

Shrimps be crazy. That last one is performing the shrimp equivalent of surfing. Just at the waters edge  haha. Thanks for the comment


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wanna trade cameras  ?

I like the nifty 50 too. It's always in my back pocket when I go shooting. Although now, I tend to use my 100mm macro a lot more for some odd reason.


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Speedie408:

I have been dying for a macro lens to get in a lot closer to these little guys. Now that most of my plants are taking root and actually thriving I think it will be easier to keep my tank photo ready 

I think a macro lens with an SLR that does video would be amazing for me. I would cut together some sweet footage of my shrimps cruising the high seas over here. Best investment ever ( buying the shrimps that is  <3 )

I would trade my camera for a tank like yours


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

*New Photos from Extended Growth.. 8-25-2010 *

Some fun snaps from today... 





































































































Enjoy!


----------



## SafaditM3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice setup!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Your shrimp look great.

That algae growing on the filter is great nom noms for shrimp! Its like brownish red and loves the water coming out of the filter, sometimes I knock a bit off and as it floats down shrimp mob it  Never seen a shrimp climb outta the water though!


----------

